# Return to Live TV after rewinding?



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Just upgraded from a 5 year old TiVo Roamio to a TiVo Edge.

After rewinding live TV on the old Roamio, holding down the “->|” button on my Roamio Remote would bring me right back to live TV as expected. However, holding down the same button my TiVo Edge Remote brings back to approximately 5 seconds *before* live TV. (i.e. I see about ¼ inch of buffer in the green bar on the far right). 

Is this behavior normal? Am I missing a setting/preference somewhere? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

